

Resume that will land you a programming job - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/09/resume-that-will-land-you-programming.html

======
rorrr
I've been in charge of tech interviews at a large corporation. We quickly
discovered that people lie on their resumes, like listing technologies they
really only know how to spell. After that I stopped reading the resumes. We're
looking for a candidate with a certain skill set, it doesn't really matter
where you went to school, or where you worked. It's not like we will skip the
whole technical interview if you worked at google. So we ask the same
questions, and see who does better.

The only downside is that previous candidates would leak our questions to
recruiters, who, in turn, would leak them to the new candidates.

